# Ham?



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Can I feed my RB's ham. Just cooked watered ham from the package in cubes? I have been for 2 weeks now and I dont know if its a good idea?


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

I wouldn't even eat that stuff myself.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

if it doesn't have preservatives you may be ok with it. make sure that you don't feed ur piranhas more than 5 % of their diet with meat (besides fish) if u want ur piranhas to live a long and healthy life.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I dont think I would do that, yeah they may be o.k to eat it.There are just to many other options out there just as cost effective and better for your fish.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

feed em shrimp


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I always feed them shrimp, but I have run into a financial slump at the moment and couldnt afford the shrimp I usually buy so I bought ham instead. This is the second week I have been feeding them ham.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

NM


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Slim said:


> I always feed them shrimp, but I have run into a financial slump at the moment and couldnt afford the shrimp I usually buy so I bought ham instead. This is the second week I have been feeding them ham.
> [snapback]995995[/snapback]​










That's not good









I feed my fish a tiny slice of chicken or beef or pork as a treat, but that's only a few times a year if I happen to be eating it and walk by the tank, and decide to throw a little in.

So you have been feeding your piranha straight ham for 2 weeks? It's not good for them. They have a fairly slow metabolism, so they can't burn all that fat, and they'll gain weight incredibly faster than you think, and they'll be sluggish, and lazy, just sitting around the tank. Once your fish gain wait, it's hard to get them to lose it too without starving them for a few weeks. Believe me. My friend ruined his beautiful oscar that way. I try telling him, but he just doesn't listen...








~Taylor~


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Slim said:


> I always feed them shrimp, but I have run into a financial slump at the moment and couldnt afford the shrimp I usually buy so I bought ham instead. This is the second week I have been feeding them ham.
> [snapback]995995[/snapback]​


no name shrimp rings are really cheap, but if you need cheaper, then get some fresh smelt... Even when i had eight 6" rbp's i could feed them for a month for like 2-3 bucks when using smelt. Some fish departments will often sell scraps too, that way you get a little bit of everything.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

i wouldnt feed ur p's ham on a regular basis, but once in a while ham probably isnt to bad for them.


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

of course you cant feed ham it will mess up the water and I dont think they catch pigs in the wild.instead try frozen fish...the ham is meant for humans not fish.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You can even get some raw thawed or frozen fish fillets at the supermarket. Fish may be kinda expensive for us, put not for piranha, because they don't eat as much as we would. That's gotta be better than ham...
~Taylor~


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Anko said:


> of course you cant feed ham it will mess up the water and I dont think they catch pigs in the wild.instead try frozen fish...the ham is meant for humans not fish.
> [snapback]996762[/snapback]​


thats kind of funny cause I bet you they eat pigs in the wild, they eat birds, cows, rodents, and mainly anything thats falls in the water during drought season. so my friend you are an idiot. Frozen fish is meant for humans also. Just think about it can a fish walk into a supermarket to buy some other fish? I didnt think so only humans go to the supermarket for fish to eat. Just happens we use it for other sources also. But thats not what it is for.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> You can even get some raw thawed or frozen fish fillets at the supermarket. Fish may be kinda expensive for us, put not for piranha, because they don't eat as much as we would. That's gotta be better than ham...
> ~Taylor~
> [snapback]996816[/snapback]​


Ya I didnt know if it would have been or not. I only had 3 bucks and all I could afford was ham. Thanks taylor.


----------



## masterofdragons (Feb 1, 2005)

I too am in a financial pickle. I just bought 2 pounds of fresh smelt from the local deli, (cost like $5) and the p's love it.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

masterofdragons said:


> I too am in a financial pickle. I just bought 2 pounds of fresh smelt from the local deli, (cost like $5) and the p's love it.
> [snapback]996964[/snapback]​


Yes but like I said earlier I had 3 dollars. I have never even heard of smelt before, what is it?


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Slim said:


> masterofdragons said:
> 
> 
> > I too am in a financial pickle. I just bought 2 pounds of fresh smelt from the local deli, (cost like $5) and the p's love it.
> ...


It's just a small fish, very cheap if your local grocery store carries them. Mine sells them, but not whole. Whole would be best and cheaper too! Jsut ask the fresh fish department at your grocery store, 3 bucks would get you about 10-15 of them (here anyways, Nova Scotia)









^^Smelt^^


----------

